# Axmen, actually felling trees?



## CJ-7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Whats up? Last episode they were actually felling some trees (to clear the highline). Nice to see some saws being used for a change. And that was some big wood they were cutting in AK. And Jimmy boyz were actually finding logs.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2011)

In all honesty I have never understood the river logging. A week or two back Thom said it was week 6 and Collins only had 2 or 3 logs. Maybe they were worth 1500.00 bucks. That isn't even beer money for those boys. Does Joe have a day job or did I miss something? How does he pay for the boat and all the gear let alone eat?


----------



## slowp (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm glad I clear the area of throwable objects before watching. I turned it on late, just in time to see the "lets drop trees on the skyline" fiasco. 

In the real world, skylines can be lowered and are. Then you either buck out the line or then try to get the leaner down. 

YouTube -

I have been in a unit when one of the rigging crew did drop a tree on the line. I dove behind a stump and got a nice bruise from the frozen ground. The line whipped back and forth, but did not break. That crew did a lot of bad stuff. Maybe they should have been on TV too?


----------



## paccity (Feb 23, 2011)

slowp said:


> I'm glad I clear the area of throwable objects before watching. I turned it on late, just in time to see the "lets drop trees on the skyline" fiasco.
> 
> In the real world, skylines can be lowered and are. Then you either buck out the line or then try to get the leaner down.
> 
> ...


 
no fuss no muss. good vid.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 25, 2011)

slowp said:


> I'm glad I clear the area of throwable objects before watching. I turned it on late, just in time to see the "lets drop trees on the skyline" fiasco.
> 
> In the real world, skylines can be lowered and are. Then you either buck out the line or then try to get the leaner down.
> 
> ...


 
My son asked me why they didn't lower the skyline. I said I guess because it is TV. I had no other answer.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Feb 26, 2011)

It was probably easier to just cut two more trees and hope that they knocked the hang up down without breaking the skyline or damaging the yarder.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> It was probably easier to just cut two more trees and hope that they knocked the hang up down without breaking the skyline or damaging the yarder.



The skyline is on a powered drum, like a big winch. All you have to do is lower the carriage and let out slack. If the guylines are tight then maybe a little slack there too. Once the skyline is on the ground it is safe to fall trees near it. The fewer shock loads to the skyline the better.


----------



## slowp (Feb 26, 2011)

2dogs said:


> The skyline is on a powered drum, like a big winch. All you have to do is lower the carriage and let out slack. If the guylines are tight then maybe a little slack there too. Once the skyline is on the ground it is safe to fall trees near it. The fewer shock loads to the skyline the better.



Yes. And less drama for the TV viewers too.

Now, have they done the _Failed to set the brake so the line spools off down the hill and gets tangled up _plot yet? It seems like that would be a good thing to do as there would be a good excuse for screaming and cussing.


----------



## Canthook Coasty (Feb 26, 2011)

2dogs said:


> The skyline is on a powered drum, like a big winch. All you have to do is lower the carriage and let out slack. If the guylines are tight then maybe a little slack there too. Once the skyline is on the ground it is safe to fall trees near it. The fewer shock loads to the skyline the better.


 

I forgot to put a roll eye smiley. I was trying to be a smart azz. :msp_blink:


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 26, 2011)

Canthook Coasty said:


> I forgot to put a roll eye smiley. I was trying to be a smart azz. :msp_blink:


 
Got it now!


----------



## oregoncutter (Feb 27, 2011)

2dogs said:


> The skyline is on a powered drum, like a big winch. All you have to do is lower the carriage and let out slack. If the guylines are tight then maybe a little slack there too. Once the skyline is on the ground it is safe to fall trees near it. The fewer shock loads to the skyline the better.


 
In the real world they would have the carriage on the landing, and slack the skyline, before they started falling trees near it, I have had to cut a few near the lines not slacked, but unless I was totaly confident that all the conditions were in my favor to drop the tree where I wanted it, I'd wait till the riggin was on the landing then have em slack the skyline, before i'd do anything, if You slack the skyline with the carriage out unless it's a clamp line carriage like an acme there's no good way to keep it from taking off down the hill or laying on it's side unless you have it on level ground or in hole or something or wanted some poor bastard to drag the haywire down to anchor it, You could keep just enough tension on the skidline on either type to keep a carriage in place but that would kind of ruin the point of not disturbing a tensioned line then you'd have to take alot of slack out of the skid line as well depending upon how much lift you had and how much skidline was on the ground, and theres allways a possibility of getting the skidline hungdown in the unit somewhere just alot easier done on the landing.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 27, 2011)

oregoncutter said:


> In the real world they would have the carriage on the landing, and slack the skyline, before they started falling trees near it, I have had to cut a few near the lines not slacked, but unless I was totaly confident that all the conditions were in my favor to drop the tree where I wanted it, I'd wait till the riggin was on the landing then have em slack the skyline, before i'd do anything, if You slack the skyline with the carriage out unless it's a clamp line carriage like an acme there's no good way to keep it from taking off down the hill or laying on it's side unless you have it on level ground or in hole or something or wanted some poor bastard to drag the haywire down to anchor it, You could keep just enough tension on the skidline on either type to keep a carriage in place but that would kind of ruin the point of not disturbing a tensioned line then you'd have to take alot of slack out of the skid line as well depending upon how much lift you had and how much skidline was on the ground, and theres allways a possibility of getting the skidline hungdown in the unit somewhere just alot easier done on the landing.


 
On one job at the end of the day we had trouble on the landing, though I can't remember what it was. I was yarder engineer and I left the carriage down the hill over night. I was just about fired over that. 

Yeah the carriage gets set on the landing every time.


----------



## Chesterewers (Feb 27, 2011)

slowp said:


> Yes. And less drama for the TV viewers too.
> 
> Now, have they done the _Failed to set the brake so the line spools off down the hill and gets tangled up _plot yet? It seems like that would be a good thing to do as there would be a good excuse for screaming and cussing.


 
the whole thing is just a big soap opera drama for tv anyway, we all know it the problems are so fake anymore always a problem with each other, then I bet when the cameras are off everyone is laughing. I bet they are hopin to score a deal with some other job, I mean comon really get a life. Oh well entertainment for people that don't go out and work for a living right?


----------

